# Stuart Cobia



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been home for 6 weeks and with school and the wind this was only the 2nd chance I've had to go offshore. We had some big hit early then it died. By the time it was time to go I was boxed in by other boats so I trolled out with a bait out behind me via the I-pilot. I picked the most open area and right away the bitchers started... Anyone that has fished Stuart knows these commercial guys love to cuss at pleasure fishing guys. A commercial guy lost a fish on the other side of his boat 50 yards from me and yelled at me. I asked him if it was my boats fault he lost a fish over there and told him to pound sand. His finger was still up when this 50ish lb cobia hit my line and he had front row seats. With a smile and a wave I trolled away fighting what he thought should have been his fish. Awesome!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome brother....ain't seen no post from ya in a while, hope all has been well!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Man with this downturn in the gulf I've been working as much as I can and going to school on the off time I do get. For some reason I couldn't post from offshore the last few times I wanted to.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the way to tell 'em. Show 'em with a good fish. :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good job.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

were was that caught


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

Good to hear that all is well with you and yours

Jim


----------

